# Profitable tipster



## Rogumu27 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi, 

Im from Finland i concentrate only to football from Finland.New season start soon in January so if you are interested to invest into my tips let me know.I have verified stats in 2 different sites with numbers:

223 tips - ROI 14.39%
39 tips - Yield 30%


----------

